

Ask HN: A legitimate, open-source, Sharepoint alternative? - SoMuchToGrok

HN,<p>I work for a midsize start-up (~30 employees). We&#x27;ve been using a very old version of Sharepoint and it&#x27;s time to kick it to the curb. It&#x27;s nearly unusable (technical issues) and it&#x27;s basically a glorified file server.<p>I&#x27;ve done the research on the costs of migrating to a newer version, and while we can eat the cost, it&#x27;s still a significant sum (SQL Server&#x2F;Sharepoint CALs).<p>I&#x27;m a Linux guy and I would prefer to use something FOSS. There&#x27;s no question that Sharepoint is an incredibly powerful tool, and it&#x27;s probably worth the cost. With that said, I know there&#x27;s something good out there.<p>Throw some knowledge over here if you know of any true alternatives to Sharepoint. Bonus points if simplicity is a factor.<p>Thanks,
SoMuchToGrok
======
mindcrime
Depending on which features of Sharepoint you value most, the answer is "it
depends". You can crib together a suitable replacement from various parts and
pieces, but I don't know of a specific "Sharepoint Killer" per-se. But using a
DMS like Alfresco, a wiki like XWiki or Mediawiki, an enterprise social
network product like Quoddy[1], a workflow engine like Activiti, you can
accomplish most or all of the same things.

All of that said, we are planning a comprehensive "Sharepoint Killer" at
Fogbeam, but it's not available yet. But that's actually our goal, is to
combine and package all of the open source "bits" needed to built a
comprehensive Sharepoint replacement.

If you'd like to discuss this in more detail, feel free to shoot me an email.
prhodes@fogbeam.com

[1]: disclaimer: Quoddy is our ESN product at Fogbeam Labs.
[https://github.com/fogbeam/Quoddy](https://github.com/fogbeam/Quoddy)

